# Dream Bows



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

a brand new Bear Kodiak


----------



## Wapiti Archer (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow... the Blacktail legacy line is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

I want....
W&W rcx-17
Blacktail
Wes Wallace
Morrison
Kota
Trad tech Black magic w/ border limbs

Those could keep a smile on my face for quite a while.


----------



## Sharp Stick (Dec 11, 2013)

Probably anything from Schafer Bows.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm fortunate to have several "dream" bows, three Blacktails, a Schafer Silvertip, a Dale Dye TD recurve, another Silvertip on order, and a couple other customs I've picked up used that are too nice to sell even though I rarely shoot them.

My dream list is still there though, being human there's always something else to want although I can't justify buying most of them. My list would include:

- A Dale Dye one-piece recurve.

- A snakewood Dale Dye recurve. I've read that Mr. Dye refuses to make his bows in snakewood anymore since it is such a difficult wood to work with; lots of waste and it chips and splits easily. A couple years ago one was sold on the big auction site and brought a whopping $2500.00...for a used bow! 

- A "Special Edition Ultra Delight" by Brandon Stahl (Rose Oak Creations). Truly special, Brandon makes them the way _he_ wants. You send a description of the type of bow you like and the woods you prefer, then when Brandon makes one similar he offers it to you at your option to buy or pass. They are beautiful one-piece recurves and someday I'd love to have one.

- A light weight Blacktail, something in the 40# range. I will probably buy a bow like this one of these days, if you haven't figured out I'm partial to Blacktails and want a retirement bow before Norm does the same.

- Anything historic would be fun. A Bear Takedown signed by Fred Bear with his "stickman" doodle would do the trick...or maybe a several thousand year old bow dug up out of a bog...:toothy2:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I want one of the super special edition Bear Signature takedowns and a Border covert hunter That would just be about it in a stick. With all I have spent on bows over the years I should have just purchased those and been a happy man.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, Yea! Dream bows.

Recurve:
Border 21" Black Douglas ILF riser with long Hex? ILF limbs for a 66" bow pulling 40# at 30".

Longbow:
Omega Imperial 66" (or the D/R hybrid Omega developes with nearly the same riser as the Imperial?) with carbon layers for a bow pulling 40-44#s at 30".

That was easy. Actually I am quite happy now with the quivers I currently have. They are more than enough for me. You did ask though.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh yea...if the 21" Border Black Douglas riser was all carbon and weighed under 1.5#s, with holes for adding weight if needed...that would be cool also.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Black widow


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

I have all I will ever need....
Rivers Edge Recurve
A&H longbow
Sky hunter for fishing


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

The Blacktails are beautiful - but too nice for me to actually use. I have owned a bunch of bows but have to admit that my current bow a Hoyt Dorado is doing everything I could ask of a bow. Just seems to be one of those bows that shoots 'just right'. So I spend my time dreaming about the big buck or bull that I'm going to shoot more than the bow I'm going to shoot it with!


----------



## ghound (Nov 26, 2013)

I have my dream bow, well actually 2 of them.
There English longbows made by the UK's top bowyer Chris Boyton, there very slender Victorian style laminate bows made from bamboo,ipe,ipe. 
There fast for 'D' shape English longbows, with little hand shock and my lightest [email protected] gets me on the target @100yds.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

My Omega Delta does everything I need but I'm still wanting to shoot bows that I made. 

I made a few board bows last year. One survived a lot of shooting before it failed but they all eventually ailed. The tiller looked good on all of them so I really think the problem was my choice of boards. This year I'm only going to work with staves so I have a continuous ring on the back.

If I can get to where I can make a bow that doesn't break, I don't think I'll need anything else.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

My immediate dream bow is a Omega longbow, and after that, a Border Covert Hunter. I have a thing for fast, beautiful bows (don't we all?).


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

I own my two dream bows my omega delta and my omega original!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

MGF - your board bows are prone to failure to begin with. It's not a matter of 'if' it is 'when' with self bows. If you want one to last you should look into a fiberglass laminate.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Covert Hunter is my choice


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

centershot said:


> MGF - your board bows are prone to failure to begin with. It's not a matter of 'if' it is 'when' with self bows. If you want one to last you should look into a fiberglass laminate.


I have a bunch of laminated bows and they work fine. I just want to shoot wood bows of my own making.


----------



## 99% (Feb 5, 2014)

My choice would also be the covert hunter.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I would love to one day own a Omega Original, very similar to this one! Just a beauty  

For some reason my insert image icon is greyed out. I'll have to just post the link.
http://imgur.com/460izch


----------



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

All very good choices and tastes so far. I agree with you Centershot about the Blacktails being TOO nice to shoot. I wouldn't want one of the legacy line for shooting. Their other one piece options I would definitely use though.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

a 40# new 59 Kodiak.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

patrick2cents said:


> My immediate dream bow is a Omega longbow, and after that, a Border Covert Hunter. I have a thing for fast, beautiful bows (don't we all?).


What he said, but in the other direction...


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

A Covert Hunter for sure and than there's this :drool:

Ray :shade:


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

BLACK WOLF said:


> A Covert Hunter for sure and than there's this :drool:
> 
> Ray :shade:


that black legacy riser is the prettiest, sexiest and most gorgeous riser in the world and might be of all time


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

My Blackbrook TDRC.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Border Covert Hunter but with 25" riser and short limbs.

Then a membership to the Border bow of the year club for the next 30 years.

-Grant


----------



## 257 roberts (Jul 31, 2006)

martha j said:


> a 40# new 59 Kodiak.


me too sort of make mine a Grayling Green Super Kodiak 40# 62"


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

This


----------



## 99% (Feb 5, 2014)

Dammit J Paranee, your killin me here with those pics.....that is a beautiful bow.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

99% said:


> Dammit J Paranee, your killin me here with those pics.....that is a beautiful bow.


Thanks 99 

It shoots better that it looks


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

CORRECTION;-) "...if the 21" Border Black Douglas riser was all carbon..." it would probably be over built, to heavy, and far to expensive. So I probably should have said..."mostly carbon structure...".

http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45680&page=2

So Border is on the border again...as in the "bleeding edge" of Archery Dev. So my recurve "Dream" bow would include one of the beautiful pieces of Archery kit like the one in the link above.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Just ordered my dream bow --- Bear Special Edition Takedown, B-handle (only option) w/ #1 limbs, macassar ebony riser and curly bubinga limbs, scrimshaw medallion, and compass --- #something of 250 (and one gets an option to buy the next bow in the series of 4 w/ a matching serial #)

https://www.facebook.com/BearArchery/posts/10154509281256688

AFAICT, this hasn't been mentioned here yet.

That said, not giving up my black/silver Kaya KTB, and I still need to find a magnesium A-handle and a set of #3 limbs.

And I guess I need to make another case: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/75378


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

I just bought one of my dream bows, the Blacktail Elite VL. My other dream bows would be Silvertip recurve, Tall tines recurve and a Bear Kodiak Takedown.


----------



## FiremanJeff (Oct 22, 2009)

In my dream, G. Fred Asbell resurrects Bighorn Bowhunting Co., and builds me a takedown recurve just like the one he made for me back in '88 ... in my dreams.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Toelke super static 64" recurve...black and white phenolic riser with black glass on the limbs...just plain and simply beautiful.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure if we all just raid jparanee's collection we could all find our dream bows! Yes...I'm a tad jealous. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Camp said:


> Black widow


I have a PSA that I really enjoy shooting even if it is an ugly take down bow.

In about 8 weeks I will go up to BW and shoot a bow or three and plan to get a PSR in the works while there as well. 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> a brand new Bear Kodiak


Me too!

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JusAguy (Mar 9, 2017)

Dryad Orion 17" riser outta Bocote and Onyx Actionwood








Good grief that's a beautiful wood combo. I'd get a set of their ACS 50lb limbs and that would about do me in... So yeah, i'll probably be making the call before the year is out!


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

I like this one:

http://www.blacktailbows.com/store/p209


----------



## anotherwade (Dec 16, 2014)

Since we're dreaming, an Omega Imperial, 66" 30#@28" would be nice. Of course, with the right arrow, even a Samick Polaris can be a pretty good bow.

Wade


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

My black wolf riser with hex 7.5's are pretty darn close but a wooden ILF CH riser made from carbon ann black and white ebony, with gemsbok grip overlays would be mind blowing


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

+ whatever on the Borders. I've not met Sid, but would like to, and hear his story over a pint. I'm starting to formulate my retirement gift, and it will be a CH in the 66"/44# range. 

I have a few BWs that I would dare not part with, and am surprised not to see any Great Northern bows pop up on this thread. A very frumpish Super Ghost adorns my collection, and shoots like it was built by Hephaestus. 

If I had to head to the Big Horns and only had one choice though, I'd not hesitate reach for the CH. If I found a woman as tolerant of my faults as that bow, I'd convert to a polygamous Mormon sect and take a second wife. Utah has some great hunting, from what I've heard.


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

I saw a limited edition Bear takedown that was mind blowing. They're only making like 250 of them, so they ought to be. That would, for sheer beauty and shootability, be my first choice. My second would be some of the eye candy from Acadian Woods. Those are gorgeous, but don't feel like paying $2,000 and waiting 6 months for a bow I could hate...but they sure are pretty!


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

WillAdams said:


> Just ordered my dream bow --- Bear Special Edition Takedown, B-handle (only option) w/ #1 limbs, macassar ebony riser and curly bubinga limbs, scrimshaw medallion, and compass --- #something of 250 (and one gets an option to buy the next bow in the series of 4 w/ a matching serial #)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BearArchery/posts/10154509281256688
> 
> ...


lol....I didn't see this post until after I posted! You got what I was looking at!


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I've been surprised that there hasn't been more discussion about the Bear Special Edition Takedown (still bummed about missing the Bear Takedown Supreme, and kind of bummed to've never even seen one come up on eBay), so am totally stoked about this. Wishing I could justify getting the balance of the set, but that's just not justifiable for me --- unless I buy them as gifts for various family members --- that might work.

Did make a post w/ all the details I could find in the brand-specific sub-forum, but no discussion there yet.

3 Rivers Archery finally got their web page listing for these fixed: and they seem to've only sold 4 so far, w/ one order having been cancelled. If I had the cash, I'd be tempted to buy a second as an investment.


----------



## silverirae (Apr 10, 2016)

There are definitely some drool worthy bows in this thread.


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

Blacktail T2 Special Edition with Sitka riser








Saluki Turkish Horse/Horn Bow








Bob Lee Ultimate

It's not a dream bow currently, but I'm looking for a Schafer Silvertip just to satisfy my curiosity. There is a lot of hype about it and they are very hard to come by for a price that is recoverable if I end up reselling the bow.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

Lot of nice bows fellas.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

There are a lot of premium bowmakers and deciding who is the thing I would have most trouble with. But my dream bow would be a 66 inch one piece longbow 40# pull. It would have either bacote or ebony riser and limb overlays on the belly and tip overlays. There would be a red stripe through the riser and tips, much like a Black Widow. The limbs would be bamboo with carbon and clear glass (or it might even have copperhead skin on the back). The bow would have a slight deflex and a fairly pronounced reflex and would have a beaver tail grip.


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Like others, a Border Covert Hunter is at the top of my list. Thinking this will be a from me to me present when I graduate NP school.


----------



## Scott422 (Jul 21, 2016)

Over the years of sampling different bows, I have settled on Covert Hunters and Blacktails....having two of the former and several of the latter. Then I purchased one of Jack Kempf's bows. Now I am a fan of his work as well.


----------



## dcogsdell87 (Nov 6, 2014)

I would love one of Big Jim's thunderchilds with burl. 
A phenolic Morrison ilf riser with sky ilf longbow limbs, and a covert hunter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I probably already have it but as long as they keep building them, I will keep wanting them.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Brad Lehmann said:


> I probably already have it but as long as they keep building them, I will keep wanting them.


You would find a lot to like with the bows hanging on my wall...:wink:

Your Blacktail looks like a Sitka, how do you like it compared to the Elite version?


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Easykeeper said:


> You would find a lot to like with the bows hanging on my wall...:wink:
> 
> Your Blacktail looks like a Sitka, how do you like it compared to the Elite version?


I was hoping you would post some pics of your beautiful bows, Tod!


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't tell my wife, but I'm probably going to be getting next year's Bear Archery Special Edition Kodiak as well --- apparently they changed it up, and it'll be an A-handle takedown w/ #3 limbs, so assuming I get 40# again, I'll have:

A-handle, #1 limbs == 56" bow 42#
B-handle, #1 limbs == 60" bow 40#
A-handle, #3 limbs == 60" bow 40#
B-handle, #3 limbs == 64" bow 38#

wish they'd offer additional limbs in different weights --- I'd like a set of 45# and 50# as well


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

wow. tons of eye candy. mine would prolly be a 58" t/d Toelke Chinook around 42#. If I just had to pic another it would be Dan's t/d whip. 60" and around the same weight.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

My 1993 DH Mamba #[email protected] 58"AMO and 1960 Kodiak #[email protected] 60"AMO.


----------



## ultrahd2000 (Aug 26, 2009)

Black Widow PSR td and a pch td with 56# and 50# limbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampfoxforeman (Aug 19, 2016)

Blacktail and a 1969 Bear Kodiak TD A.


----------



## TopherNJ (Mar 27, 2015)

Paul68 said:


> + whatever on the Borders. I've not met Sid, but would like to, and hear his story over a pint. I'm starting to formulate my retirement gift, and it will be a CH in the 66"/44# range.
> 
> I have a few BWs that I would dare not part with, and am surprised not to see any Great Northern bows pop up on this thread. A very frumpish Super Ghost adorns my collection, and shoots like it was built by Hephaestus.
> 
> If I had to head to the Big Horns and only had one choice though, I'd not hesitate reach for the CH. If I found a woman as tolerant of my faults as that bow, I'd convert to a polygamous Mormon sect and take a second wife. Utah has some great hunting, from what I've heard.


Funny you mention the Great Northern bows. I'm new to the traditional bow thing but if I was to drop (relatively) serious coin on a bow it would be a Great Northern "Lil Creep" in the Michigan Special colors with a brown grip. [email protected] should do me just fine, thank you. I'd most likely have someone twist me up a brown and green FF flemish twist string and have at it.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I need to update my picture. Picked up another Silvertip since that one was taken. Sold the Dale Dye bow in about thirty seconds after listing it.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm a little late in replying, but I don't know because I don't own an Elite yet. I have a friend with both and he probably prefers the Sitka a little more than his Elite. That is what I gather from his comments, anyway.


----------



## Dao (Apr 7, 2015)

just recently got MY dream bow: Kiko Tovar 44 Magnum.

















...saw photo of it on-line 3 years back, and THAT got me started on Archery. been looking for original Kiko Tovar ever since and I just found it.


----------



## thumperjones (Oct 5, 2017)

I'd love to have a Javaman Assyrian, and an Elkheart. 

And a Morrison Cheyenne..

And a Stalker Coyote with static curve limbs..

But for now my Kanati hybrid is working alright. Shoots better than I can anyway.


----------



## 10essee (Mar 2, 2012)

I ordered my dream bow in July. It's a 62" 50#@28 Centaur Glass model with a Cocobola riser and Juniper limbs with sheep horn tips and grip overlays.








Should be very similar to this one. I ordered it for my 40th and Mr Neeves said he had a some very nice coco and I asked for all red heartwood Juniper with a many black knots as he could find. Only 8 more months of waiting but I'm sure he won't disappoint as I've heard and saw nothing but great stuff about the Centaur line.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Trails End .Was to late Mr. Dye isnt taking new orders.Had one 25 years ago and always wanted a newer one, more as an item than daily shooter.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Brad Lehmann said:


> I probably already have it but as long as they keep building them, I will keep wanting them.


What bow is between Robertson and Blacktail?
Thanks


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

I have it, my BB Warf w/winwin 34# limbs. On the BB 21" riser gives me 41#. Throws darts for me, and all I need.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm just going to leave these here...









Acadian Woods 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Belicoso said:


> What bow is between Robertson and Blacktail?
> Thanks


That is a Dale Dye bow. Good medicine. The interesting thing about that bow is that it was for sale in the AT classifieds for six or eight months. I bought it, fixed the finish, and sold it in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Brad Lehmann said:


> That is a Dale Dye bow. Good medicine. The interesting thing about that bow is that it was for sale in the AT classifieds for six or eight months. I bought it, fixed the finish, and sold it in a matter of minutes.


I must have something with my vision.
From bottom of pic.
Silvertip
Robertson(looks like one)
Unkown?? Rocky Miller made one which looked like this, but this one does look to new, finish wise.
Blacktail.(looks like one)


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I almost feel left out. I don't really have any "dream bows".

My regular shooter is an Omega Delta. It's a good bow but probably not what this thread is looking for. Last year I bought a Trad tech with some Win & Win limbs for a backup but that's all pretty ham & egg stuff.

I keep telling my wife that if I ever reach a certain level of shooting I might come up with a "dream bow" to buy but I haven't reached that level and I don't know what I would buy if I did. What good is a high dollar bow to a low dollar archer? LOL


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a 60" Icarus on order from Jaco at Timberpoint Archery. If it follows in its big brother's footsteps, the Kraken, it should be one sweet shooting hybrid longbow. Anyone out there have one and if so, whadda ya think?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Bob Lee that I sold.....


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Belicoso said:


> I must have something with my vision.
> From bottom of pic.
> Silvertip
> Robertson(looks like one)
> ...


I'm sorry, it was my mistake. The bow is a Heritage Classic T/D a Rocky Miller design. This particular one was built by Duane Shoemaker after he bought the shop from Rocky. It was very rough when I bought it and I spent several weeks doing a complete restore on it. That is about fifty or sixty coats of Truoil sanded and buffed out on that bow. It is a great shooting bow. You have a good eye for Montana bows.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Brad Lehmann said:


> I'm sorry, it was my mistake. The bow is a Heritage Classic T/D a Rocky Miller design. This particular one was built by Duane Shoemaker after he bought the shop from Rocky. It was very rough when I bought it and I spent several weeks doing a complete restore on it. That is about fifty or sixty coats of Truoil sanded and buffed out on that bow. It is a great shooting bow. You have a good eye for Montana bows.


Thanks
I had two myself made by Mr. Shoemaker when he was still in MT, the other made by Rocky Miller.
A Bridger Mountain and the Deathmaster.I can second the quality issues from the Shoemaker bows.Deathmaster was a nice shooting bow made by Rocky top limb broke after a year or so, sadly after Miller sold his shop.


----------

